
PM's open letter to EU citizens in the UK - maury91
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/pms-open-letter-to-eu-citizens-in-the-uk
======
Boothroid
Is it unreasonable to expect a leader to put citizens of its own country
first? A genuine question.

~~~
DanBC
It's fucking stupid to think that UK citizens can provide all the workers the
UK needs, especially for things like the NHS which runs on immigrant labour
and will be impossible to safely staff without immigrant workers.

~~~
Boothroid
In the first place that's not what I said, thus straw man on your part.
Secondly, surely if the UK cannot provide enough staff from the existing UK
population the question should be primarly how to address that, rather than
the easy fix of stealing other countries' talented people; thirdly, no one is
talking about zero immigration; fourth, current policies do not mandate that
EU immigrants must find work; fifth, what happens in future decades if the UK
still needs cheap workers - going by your logic, why not invite the entire
world to come to the UK? Sixth, EU immigration has lowered the wages of
British labour; seventh, surely rather than the ponzi scheme of bringing in
cheap labour we should all accept that we need to treat workers with dignity,
pay them a proper wage and if prices need to rise to enable this then so be
it.

